
Check the latest global Covid-19 stats right from your menu bar - sokoine
https://pandemicstatsbar.com/
======
vikramkr
This isn't really that helpful since actual numbers arent updated that
frequently, you'll get erroneous reads etc. Its also probably actively harmful
for your mental health to keep looking at numbers you cant do anything about.
To each their own I guess

~~~
CrankyBear
Agreed. I can see this driving some people crazy.

